# VIP - The Australian Shepherd



## Aston (Nov 28, 2008)

All begun here 5 months ago:










with 2,5 months:


















with 5 months


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Beautiful pics, they are adorable


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, what a stunning dog,,gorgeous,


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning dog!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww their great  lovely to see from a baby to now *


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Absolutly Stunning!!! they are 1 of my favourite breeds


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

What a stunning looking dog, beautiful.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

gorgoes dog....its amazing to see how they grow from such cuties into such stunning dogs!


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Just gorgeous, makes you want to snuggle into the fur!


----------



## Aston (Nov 28, 2008)

Here I'm today - 2 years old (update)


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww lovely photo


----------



## Lynn1959 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gorgeous. I use too have an Aussie x great dog.


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous doggie, lovely colours and markings.


----------

